# Dont the Spanish make Beef Burgers ?



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi

My turn for asking a question.

When over to the paradise island Mallorca  as you know its Barbecue season so get the Chicken bits no probs get sort of sausages no probs ,
BUT !!!!

For some reason the only Burgers seem to be Chicken type and in all the supermarkets NOT 1 single Beefburger sold ?

So question is dont the Spanish go for the good old Beefburger then ?

OR ?

have they hid them when i come in just to have a laugh and watch me ask for them ?


----------



## AndyMan (Feb 14, 2008)

Have seen them in Mercadonna .... Or you could buy mince and make your own ....


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

AndyMan said:


> Have seen them in Mercadonna .... Or you could buy mince and make your own ....


Well seems on Mallorca they just dont do them ?

Make me own  defeats the object surely ? Wouldnt be the same as just nipping to the freezer and breaking a few off ,
still maybe could experiment then stick them in box


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Im sure you must be able to get em somewhere, about this time of the year Carrefour have lots of stuff for bbq's


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

carrefour, mercadonna, supersol, eroskis even. They all have beefburgers here! I havent seen frozen ones, they're in the chiller cabinets with the other meat. I dont believe they wouldnt have em in Mallorca - not with all those holiday makers and BBQs etc............. unless the ones we've been eating arent beef..... they look like beef ????

LOL


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive just been to Mercadonna and there were Beefburgers, chicken burgers, pig burgers, you name it ... it was there

You're not looking hard enough BP!!!


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

hmmmmmmmm maybe i will have to look harder i guess , ok thanks for that


----------

